# ADVICE PLEASE - 240V power not working



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi from Amboise en route to Switzerland!

This morning 240V supply working just fine. Then I moved to another site in same campsite and tried to reconnect power supply. Dead as a doorpost!

Firstly I asked neighbours if they had power - yes so not a general outage.

I have tried another supply pole on a different circuit, another power cord with a different connector - nothing!

Please can anyone suggest what I should check next?

(Hymer T625 low profile 2004 model.) 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Find the main cunsumer unit as theres a trip RCD on there and thats problly tripped out. Just flick the lever to on again


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

i would just look at the main distrobution board in you camper van Viv to see if that has triped and then it is a matter of tracing the supply etc...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Have you tripped your mains fuse? Somewhere there should be a fuse box - probably near to where the power cable plugs in - check that these are in the "on" position. It could be that there are different amp rated points on the site, and you were running more that the site would allow on that connection?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you kind friends!!

There is a two-pole circuit breaker behind the driver seat and when connecting I push this switch up. It is up now in the on position. Next to it is a single blue switch with an orange square push button above it. It is now in the down position showing "OFF". It does not want to stay up. There is no mention of it in the Hymer handbook. I have disconnected all electrical appliances. I did only have the microwave plugged in, but not in use, and did use the kettle (little one) at another plugpoint but it was not plugged in at the time.

More advice please, if you would be so kind! (Sure you will!) Thank you!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Herman
THe single swicth sounds like the main RCD. if it does not want to stay up it may be due tot the fact that theres no mains connected. Have you tried it with mains connected?
If it will not stay "on" with mains connected this is signalling a fault somewhere. You will need to look for stray wires, cables broken, cut or snagged etc.

Phill


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Now you've found the "main RCD", try resetting the "main RCD" with alternate supply feeds, as it may be sensing a fault with the incoming supply.

Because there's sometimes something wrong with the incoming suppy, I carry a little tester, like a plug with various lights on it to test the supply before I connect up the van, it checks the polarity and the earth etc of the supply.

alan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We carry a mains tester to indicate polarity reversal, poor earth connection or other faults, it has a series of lights to indicate faults, but of course it will only work if there is a supply......

it sounds as if the main RCD is tripping which would indicate a fault in your system - if you have tried a different EHU lead and it still not stay closed then I would suspect that the fault is within your vehicle, unplug everything inside and keep trying - if it will still not stay closed then the fault must be in the circuit between the EHU cable entry point and the outlets - and that could require careful tracing to identify the problem. 

Dealing with mains voltage is not something to be undertaken unless you know what you are doing IMO - the risk of injury is too great if the fault cannot easily be located and if locating requires dismantling then do so with the EHU lead disconnected i.e. not with the circuit "live", just checking visually for loose or broken connections where you can easily see them.

It could indicate that water has ingressed somewhere and is shorting out the supply, or it could be that a wire has somehow become dislodged, but if it continues to trip then that needs professional help for safety.

Dave


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

"I carry a little tester, like a plug with various lights on it to test the supply BEFORE I connect up the van,"

I carry a very short lead to test the supply at the supply point before anything is connected that way I use the correct lead.

alan


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi everyone

Thank you all again for your concerned advice. It's really reassuring to know there's such a fount of knowledge available for people like me whose skills in the scientific area are sadly lacking.

However the good news is, yesterday morning the offending switch decided it was time to stay in the on position and last evening I connected up no problem. The 2 main 13 amp plugs are operating but I haven't yet tried the microwave, or the extendaplug that accommodates the TV set up. But I haven't used that this trip. 

I did something I don't normally do the other day. I left the microwave plugged in after using it the other day so that may have caused an overheating situation. Please correct me if I'm talking rubbish!

In McDonalds using wifi so must fly... Thanks again. Take care and be safe all of you on the road.

PS Must change my by-line - it's not freezing any more just a bit wet but allegedly the sun is going to shine next week!


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Leaving the microwave plugged in will not cause a problem unless it is faulty, if faulty it would have tripped when using it.

See if there is anyone on site who can help you check the system.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Herman.

can't help other than saying we were at the Amboise band featival at the weekend. we were on the Isle D'or site ( I think that was the name) and the eleccy was definately reversed polarity. Don't know if that would make a difference.

Sid


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Sid

Yes I was using my reverse polarity adaptor and the elecs only bombed out when I moved site after everyone left. I didn't get a chance to check reverse polarity - trip switch went off immediately. Anyway all seems to be fine now. Only thing I haven't checked is the microwave but I suppose I'll have to pluck up courage and give it a go. Should be OK I think.

Thanks to one and all for your kind concern. Much appreciated.

PS. Must change my byline = its divine down here by L. Geneva.


----------

